# Eskimo Ice Augers



## Lichiar (Oct 15, 2019)

Drilling with the 6" manual is getting old and I am looking into purchasing a power auger.

Anyone care to share their experience with Eskimo Power Augers? I am looking at the Mako or Shark 8".

And one more question.

Looking for recommendations for some hunting gloves ? for camo use only not for cold weather. Something that is nice and tight and that doesn't make it hard to load and shoot a bow. The only thing is I don't have very big hands. What do you say about this https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-hunting-gloves/ . Any ideas would be great. Thanks.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Lichiar said:


> Drilling with the 6" manual is getting old and I am looking into purchasing a power auger.
> 
> Anyone care to share their experience with Eskimo Power Augers? I am looking at the Mako or Shark 8".
> 
> ...


Mine is old, 18 years old 8" eskimo with TC engine. Still fires up and still drills holes. Replaced a cracked gas line last year and I put a new plug in it each year along with a new blade. That's it.

I have been debating going to an eskimo propane 8". They are a dedicated propane engine vs a converted gas engine and have pretty good reviews, but I find myself looking more and more at a K drill with a milwaukee drill for power.

I have never really cared much about ultra speed or a speed competition with others, just reliability to fire up and cut the holes I need.


----------

